# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  نوشتن فارسي

## m101_30

با سلام
من با تايپ فارسي تو ويندوز CE مشكل دارم. كسي تجربه‌اي در اين زمينه داره؟

من Label ها و متون ثابت را مي‌توانم فارسي نشان بدهم اما زمان تايپ با مشكل روبرو مي‌شوم. البته تمام كدهستند و از كيبرد خاصي استفاده نميكنم

----------


## reza6384

سلام.
من توی windows CE این مشکل رو داشتم که رشته های فارسی برعکس و جدا جدا میشد، یک کد هم براش نوشتم که توی یکی از پست های همین تالار قرار دادم. شما بگین مشکلتون چیه.

----------


## farshid_es

من هم مشکل شما یعنی برعکس شدن و جداجدا شدن رشته های فارسی رو در
  windows ce دارم اگه ممکنه ادرس پستی رو که فرمودید یا برنامه ای که این مشکل رو حل کند را قرار دهید

----------


## a_maisami

من هم دقیقاً همین مشکل رو دارم .

----------


## CYCLOPS

باید روی دستگاهتون یا شبیه ساز فارسی ساز نصب کنید . . .
اگر اینکار رو کردید بگید چه فارسی سازی و چه نسخه ای رو نصب دارید ؟؟

----------


## major_,agic_majid

تمام نوشته ها برایمن جدا جدا میشه

----------


## CYCLOPS

> باید روی دستگاهتون یا شبیه ساز فارسی ساز نصب کنید . . .
> اگر اینکار رو کردید بگید چه فارسی سازی و چه نسخه ای رو نصب دارید ؟؟


اگر جواب این سوال رو بفرمائید راحت تر میشه راهنمایی کرد . . .

----------


## saeid.memfis

چه طوري بايد فارسي ساز نصب كرد؟

----------


## Amir 2010a

سلام
برای ویندوز موبایل6 و 6.1 و حتی برای امیولاتور VS 2008 عربی ساز وجود دارد که با تغیرات زیر می توانید از قابلیت زبان فارسی نیز استفاده کنید.
1- عربی ساز Arabizer for Win 6-1.Cab را از اینترنت دانلود کنید اگه گیرتون نیومد بگید براتون آپلود کنم
2- با استفاده از نرم افزار Active Sync در ویندوز اکس پی یا Divice Center در ویندوز ویستا این فایل راروی PPC خود کپی کنید
3- با استفاده از File Explorer به سراغ فایل مورد نظر بروید و انرا اجرا نمائید برای نصب گزینه Device را انتخاب و روی گزینه Agree کلیک کنید

4- پس از طی مرحله نصب با کلیک روی OK ریست کنید
5- سیستم با زبان عربی بالا می آید و تمام گزینه های آن عربی است برای رفع این مشکل گزینه ابدا(Setting ) نظام رفته و روی دعم تعددالغات کلیک کنید . در منوی البلد العربیه را به فارسی(ایران) تغییر دهید و در تب التحکیم گزینه لغه واجهه التطبیق العربیه را به English with Arabic Enabled تغییر داده و دوباره ریست کنید
6- بعد ازاینکه سیستم بالا آمد تمام منوهای عربی به حالت اولیه برگشته اند اما امکان داردکیبورد ویندوز موبایل هنوز عربی باشد در این حالت تنظیمات قبلی را یک بار دیگر انجام داده و به Start- Setting-System-Multilanguagal support رفته و در تب Country ایران (فارسی) را انتخاب و در تب COntrl گزینه English With Arabic Enabled را انتخاب و سیستمرا ریست نمائید.

من این روش را برای ویندوز موبایل 6 و 6.1 تست کردم . هیچ مشکلی نداشت . اما برای ویندوز موبایل5 جواب نداد و منوی Start باز نشد



کیبورد فارسی در امیولاتور در زیر آوردم ببینید تا مطمئن باشید!!!



https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=212103

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=212942

----------


## ir.Melisa

> سلام
> برای ویندوز موبایل6 و 6.1 و حتی برای امیولاتور VS 2008 عربی ساز وجود دارد که با تغیرات زیر می توانید از قابلیت زبان فارسی نیز استفاده کنید.
> 1- عربی ساز Arabizer for Win 6-1.Cab را از اینترنت دانلود کنید اگه گیرتون نیومد بگید براتون آپلود کنم


 سلام. من Search کردم. دوباره رسیدم به همین تاپیک :لبخند گشاده!: ... لطف می کنید.همینجا آپلود کنید؟؟!!  :تشویق: 

متشکرم. :چشمک:

----------


## Amir 2010a

برات آپلود کردم فقط امیدوارم مدیران سایت بخاطر عدم رعایت قوانین سایت حذفش نکنن هر چند بارها گفتم این برنامه رایگانه :قهقهه: 
موفق باشید

----------


## ir.Melisa

> برات آپلود کردم فقط امیدوارم مدیران سایت بخاطر عدم رعایت قوانین سایت  حذفش نکنن هر چند بارها گفتم این برنامه رایگانه
> موفق باشید
> 
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/32294414/ef0ad...e_GIS.cab.html


هرچند هیلتر شده بود..ولی من رفتم نگاه کردم.اولش که آلمانی نوشته بود،نفهمیدم چی می گه.   صفحه اش رو  که انگلیسی کردم..متوجه شدم که زده:
*
This file is either removed due to copyright claim or is deleted by the uploader

*یعنی پاک شده. :لبخند گشاده!: لطف می کنید جای دیگه ای آپلودش کنید. :لبخند:

----------


## CYCLOPS

> برات آپلود کردم فقط *امیدوارم مدیران سایت بخاطر عدم رعایت قوانین سایت حذفش نکنن هر چند بارها گفتم این برنامه رایگانه*
> 
> 
> موفق باشید





> دوباره* آپلودش کردم* 
> 
> 
> *اگه ممکنه لینک های زیر رو هم یه نگاه بندازین میتونید کمکم کنید*
> با تشکر
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=212942
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=212743
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=212103


سلام دوست عزیز
اتفاقا مدیران سایت کار بسیار درستی انجام دادند چون Arabizer یک محصول تجاری هست و این موضوع که میفرمائید یه برنامه رایگان هست کاملا اشتباهه .

بنده شخصا تا Aabizer مخصوص ویندوز موبایل 6.1 رو که اطلاع کامل دارم چون حوزه کاریم ویندوز موبایل هست .
اصولا زمانی که یه برنامه رایگان هست لینک برنامه رو از سایت خود نرم افزار قرار میدهند نه اینکه روی هاستینگ هایی مثل Hotfile و Rapidshare آپلودش کنند .
اگر واقعا این برنامه رایگان است لینکی برای اثبات گفته خودتون معرفی کنید به عنوان مثال آدرس لینک دانلود رو از خود سایت اصلیش قرار بدید اگر رایگان باشه الان بنده باید بتونم از سایت خود imaginet این برنامه رو دانلود کنم دیگه درسته ؟؟
اینکه یه برنامه تجاری رو شما رایگان به دست آوردید دلیل بر رایگان بودنش نیست
برنامه ای که شما دارید نسخه کرک شده فارسی ساز Arabizer هست یک سری از نسخه های Arabizer همراهشون فایل کیجن هست و یه سری ها نیست
نسخه هایی که نیاز به کیجن ندارند در واقع نسخه های کرک شده این نرم افزار هستند نه نسخه رایگان . . .
طبق قوانین سایت اون دو پست شما فعالیت وارز محسوب میشه و خلاف قوانین سایت هست .
شما اگر علاقه به در اختیار گذاشتن این برنامه با سایر دوستان برنامه نویس دارید میتونید از طریق پیغام خصوصی اقدام کنید و یا یه وبلاگ ایجاد کنید و برنامه هایی که دارید رو اونجا آپلود کنید ولی اینکه به خاطر تبلیغ تاپیک های خودتون که هنوز به جواب نرسیده و اهداف دیگه لینک وارز تو سایت ارسال کنید اصلا درست نیست .

موفق باشید  :چشمک:

----------

